# Metro Rail at LAUS



## printman2000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Been to LAUS many times but I thought only the Gold line linked there. From what I can tell, the red and purple lines also go to LAUS? Is that correct? Where do you go to get on them? Same place as the gold line?


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, I am confused. Looks like the gold line is the light rail, correct? O have ridden that. For some reason I was thinking that was the underground rail.

So red and purple and downstairs?


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Okay, I am confused. Looks like the gold line is the light rail, correct? O have ridden that. For some reason I was thinking that was the underground rail.
> 
> So red and purple and downstairs?


Yes, that is correct -- Gold upstairs (on Tracks 1 and 2), and Red and Purple downstairs.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 3, 2012)

IIRC, if you're coming from the Amtrak ticket counter/baggage claim area, and you are facing the walkway that leads to the tracks (the Amtrak/Metrolink/Gold Line tracks), look to your left before you actually enter that walkway, and there should be an entrance to the subway station (it's near the Subway restaurant stand).

Alternately, if you're coming from the bus terminal (the other end of the walkway) there is an entrance to the subway from there, across from the Metro transit info area.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 3, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> Alternately, if you're coming from the bus terminal (the other end of the walkway) there is an entrance to the subway from there, across from the Metro transit info area.


Yep. It's behind you if you're facing that huge mural, right?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jan 3, 2012)

Trogdor is correct. From either of the ends of the station, the Amtrak or the bus sides, when you are looking towards the tunnel, the Subway for the Red and Purple lines will be on the left. On the Amtrak sideA the entrance is immediately next to Starbucks. The Gold Line occupies former Metrolink tracks 1 & 2.


----------

